
Git-gazer：A graphical tool to witness repository stargazers trend and activity - nobodyhereman
https://github.com/pingao777/github-gazer
======
nobodyhereman
Just do it like this: [https://pingao777.github.io/github-
gazer/?q=user/repo](https://pingao777.github.io/github-gazer/?q=user/repo),
e.g. for repository pingao777/markdown-preview-sync, visit
[https://pingao777.github.io/github-
gazer/?q=pingao777/markdo...](https://pingao777.github.io/github-
gazer/?q=pingao777/markdown-preview-sync)

~~~
nobodyhereman
add issue chart

